# [PSA] Wedding Items, Handmade Items, & Sunflower Crowns!



## Mikaiah (May 13, 2020)

Because I see these popping up around other ACNH trading sites, people's wishlists, and such. I'm not sure if anyone on here has traded these but I figure I might as well make a post to alleviate some confusion. Most people probably know this already, or assumed it.

The wedding event is NOT available to anyone with a legitimate save file right now, including time-travellers (this means you cannot TT to June to do the event). More details on the event should be released in-game once it's available, but just know that if anyone has any wedding items, they are hacked into the game (this doesn't mean the user themselves hacked the item in, just that the person who originally sold the item did!)

If you want any wedding items, it's best to wait until June 1, when everyone will have access to the event. 

Items such as handmade crowns and summer solstice crowns (sunflower crowns) are likewise NOT available legitimately right now.

here's a note, though:
These items are not "legitimate" right now (ie. not legitimately obtainable yet) but they are "legal" ie. official items, just that people are getting them early. These, unlike the star fragment trees, are unlikely to hurt your save file in the long run. *The star fragment trees WILL mess with your save, however!*

If you see transactions happening for any of these items, they should be reported (mostly sellers, I know some buyers are just unaware that these may be hacked)! >_<

editing with estimated dates on when stuff should be available:
Wedding items should be available ~June 1.
Children's Day is likely to start ~June 15
Midsummer Solstice, my best guess is ~June 21
but these dates are not official!

will be updating once I find more info


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

ok! thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Maiana (May 13, 2020)

Thank you for this notice~
Lately, especially on Nookazon, people have been selling these items for a high amount of tickets/bells. ;m;


----------



## Sloom (May 13, 2020)

ughhh the wedding items are to DIE FOR. i absolutely can't wait for June 1st lol.
thanks for the PSA doe, I definitely added a lot of wedding items to my wishlist before I noticed


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 13, 2020)

I didn't know that and bought three of them. Oops. :/


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

No one would even buy them because everyone priced the Wedding items too high.
I wish hackers would stop ruining the fun lmao.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 13, 2020)

Not only are they hacked into the game, but you will likely be charged premium prices for them since not many have them. You are definitely best off waiting until next month. It's only about 2 1/2 weeks away.


----------



## Hirisa (May 13, 2020)

Being impatient has always been expensive but come on. I am So Tired of hackers.


----------



## Eevees (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> No one would even buy them because everyone priced the Wedding items too high.
> I wish hackers would stop ruining the fun lmao.





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I didn't know that and bought three of them. Oops. :/



Oof


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Oof


ANNA OOP...


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 13, 2020)

The only things I ever buy from there is art for the museum anyway. (I’ll probably stop using Nookazon once the art exhibit is completed) Otherwise, I can wait half a month for those event items.


----------



## 0orchid (May 13, 2020)

I'm not even sure what the point of hackers selling hacked items is since I would assume they can hack their own bells and nmt? I could be wrong though? It seems weird to me unless it's impossible to dupe nmt/igb.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 13, 2020)

They really be asking for 100s of nmt when everyone will be having these in two weeks.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 13, 2020)

I'm glad to hear that this is a June event. Thought I was losing my mind when I kept checking every once in a while and kept still not having the characters there. I mean...I wasn't making it a daily thing by any means...but I have checked a few times. Silly me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 13, 2020)

Thank you for this!
I wasn't even aware of this at all


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

0orchid said:


> I'm not even sure what the point of hackers selling hacked items is since I would assume they can hack their own bells and nmt? I could be wrong though? It seems weird to me unless it's impossible to dupe nmt/igb.



If I were to approach it in an objective way, I guess it's self gratification and feeling like they've done something good. (i.e: Haha, I just gave away items that are limited edition, no one can get, ultra exclusive things! I'm cool aren't I? or Yay, I helped someone out!) two are separate mindsets but that seems to be majority of their motives anyways.

CFW Switch users can inject literally anything they want, even full-grown flowers which this glitch can't do so...


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand why people just can't wait, it's only a couple weeks away.. I think it's more fun to have something to look forward to rather than just getting everything right away ;/ It also feels better to earn stuff yourself rather than just buying it from other people imo. I time travel too but I'm not _that_ impatient.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 13, 2020)

Dormire said:


> If I were to approach it in an objective way, I guess it's self gratification and feeling like they've done something good. (i.e: Haha, I just gave away items that are limited edition, no one can get, ultra exclusive things! I'm cool aren't I? or Yay, I helped someone out!) two are separate mindsets but that seems to be majority of their motives anyways.
> 
> CFW Switch users can inject literally anything they want, even full-grown flowers which this glitch can't do so...


Or they just sold them for RLC and the buyer then sell them for an extortionate amount of IG currency.


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Or they just sold them for RLC and the buyer then sell them for an extortionate amount of IG currency.


Ah, yes. The more darker one. Like the savestated Raymond sellers. God, I can't wait for the new villagers Amiibo to drop. So they can get kicked out or lose power.


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

I've seen the wedding items on twitter and apparently people are selling them on Nookazon.  I really don't suggest people buying these hacked items yet because you don't know what it'll do to your game.  They look pretty, but you really should just wait another month before getting them so at least your game is safe.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

figured I'd bump this PSA even though bumping isn't technically allowed on the ACNH board.

saw someone wanting to buy a sunflower crown earlier (& did a quick search on the forums, someone else was selling one recently!) so I added that to the title and think this post needs visibility again.


----------



## Aliya (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the PSA! I saw the sunflower crown on reddit a while ago and a lot of people were asking about it. It's really cute, but it'll be here in a few weeks! It's not worth paying inflated prices over imo plus it's not allowed to be sold here since it's not legitimately obtainable right now so I'd be weary of anyone selling one.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

Just to add;

Wedding items should be available ~June 1.
Children's Day is likely to start ~June 15
Midsummer Solstice, my best guess is ~June 21 
but these dates are not official!

will be updating once I find more info


----------



## salem_ (May 21, 2020)

dang
i bought some wedding candles, i thought these items were just seasonal stuff like mush stuff and others
do i risk anything?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

salem_ said:


> dang
> i bought some wedding candles, i thought these items were just seasonal stuff like mush stuff and others
> do i risk anything?


most likely there won't be too much risk, because unlike the star fragment trees or weird camo items, these are official, just inaccessible until the event starts.

the trees and camo items carry risk because they're non official items that were made through hacking. wedding items are just accessed early.


----------



## salem_ (May 21, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> most likely there won't be too much risk, because unlike the star fragment trees or weird camo items, these are official, just inaccessible until the event starts.
> 
> the trees and camo items carry risk because they're non official items that were made through hacking. wedding items are just accessed early.


thank you i feel a bit relieved but STILL anxiety


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

sometimes i'm tempted since they're so cute--"no rin no"--i must hold myself back


----------



## Flygon (May 21, 2020)

If you can hack the game, you can generate infinite NMTs or bells. Why bother selling the items on Nookazon, or anywhere else?


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

the sunflower crown sounds so cute but i’ll wait to get it legitimately lol


----------



## Mello (May 21, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> If you want any wedding items, it's best to wait until June 1, when everyone will have access to the event.
> *If you see transactions happening for any of these items, they should be reported* (mostly sellers, I know some buyers are just unaware that these may be hacked)! >_<


Why does it matter if I (or anyone else) obtained their _cosmetic_ item before others did? I'm legitimately curious here. 

Similarly, why _should_ we report people who are selling these items? The items won't mess up people's saves. The items aren't giving people an "unfair advantage" over other players because... _they're cosmetics._

It's good to know that the items are save edited in, but I really don't understand how this is really an issue we should be concerned about.


----------



## Skunk (May 22, 2020)

Honestly, these items aren't going to affect your save data in anyway, people are just a bit too scared of everything corrupting their islands imo.

If people wanna buy these items who cares, it doesn't affect you or your game so it's best to just let everyone do what they want and enjoy their play through!! :']

Although, If you see stuff being sold for IRL money, that should be reported, but if it's just in game stuff exchanges it's whatever LOL.

I've bought a few of the summer crowns for friends, cause they are cute and I want my friends to have nice things uwu


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)

Wedding items and star fragment trees I knew about, but now sunflower crowns?? More and more of these keep popping up...


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

Mello said:


> Why does it matter if I (or anyone else) obtained their _cosmetic_ item before others did? I'm legitimately curious here.
> 
> Similarly, why _should_ we report people who are selling these items? The items won't mess up people's saves. The items aren't giving people an "unfair advantage" over other players because... _they're cosmetics._
> 
> It's good to know that the items are save edited in, but I really don't understand how this is really an issue we should be concerned about.


forum rules prohibit transactions of items that are duped, hacked, or powersaved in. It might be an overly stringent interpretation of them, though. (it's not 100% my call to make here >_<)


----------



## OLoveLy (May 22, 2020)

Thank you ! They are so much misinformation about those items...


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2020)

If the items are not yet available, I would suggest not buying them or reporting the thread. It isn't because we don't want people to have cute things, but its not allowed on the forums.


----------

